
Amir D. Aczel, author of ‘Fermat’s Last Theorem’, has died - percept
https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/amir-d-aczel-author-of-fermats-last-theorem-and-other-best-sellers-dies/2015/12/12/4e4b88aa-9de0-11e5-bce4-708fe33e3288_story.html
======
nmc
For those feeling confused: this is not the only book called _Fermat 's Last
Theorem_.

• Harold Edwards, _Fermat 's Last Theorem_, 1977

• Simon Singh, _Fermat 's Last Theorem_, 1997

(There may be others.)

~~~
profinger
I was confused by this because I couldn't remember Simon Singh's name but
recalled him as the author of the "Fermat's Last Theorem" that I'm familiar
with lol.

Thanks for clearing this up!

------
jonbaer
RIP. He wrote Entanglement, one of the best books on the subject and highly
recommend. Entanglement tells the astounding story of the scientists who set
out to complete Einstein's work. With accesible language and a highly
entertaining tone, Amir Aczel shows us a world where the improbable—from
unbreakable codes to teleportation—becomes possible.

------
Aqueous
"x(n) + y(n) could never equal z(n) if “n” was greater than 2"

Wasn't it x^n + y^n != z^n for n greater than 2?

~~~
jndsn402
Yes.

------
TheCondor
I love his books. If you have any interest in math or its history, you will be
rewarded by picking up one of his books.

------
georgehaake
The Mystery of the Aleph is one of my favorite books. Great math with a
sprinkle of crazy on top.

